# My second try at Vaping



## Phrozin (28/10/14)

Hi, I posted on the "introduce yourself" section and decided to seek some advice/help.
Here is some of what I mentioned there:


> New here and still on the stinkies for 24yrs( love smoking). I tried switching over to ecigs about 5yrs back (those mini types with a glowing front end) when I was on anti-retrovirals for 6 weeks after I was bitten by someone .I'm in the safety and security sector.Those stuff was horrendous. At that time I was on stinkies after one day. The reason to switch then was that those meds made me sick smoking stinkies. It burned my throat and tasted quite bad (the tobaco flavor). So I gave up on the idea, but 3 weeks back I came across someone vaping on a Twisp. I was pleasantly surprised with the cherrie flavor I think and it reminded me of the smoothness of a hubbly.
> 
> So due to technology improving in this field, I'm willing to try again. I'm however in it for the long run so I'll start browsing posts here or maybe post my own with my requirements.



I smoke cheap cigs for about R200 a month and through discipline a packet of twenty(20) last me almost a day and a half.

As I've mentioned I would like to make the change for the long run and if I get my vaping device, I would rather skip the starter kits and get a decent device from the Get-Go. I saw a lot of acronyms which was a little confusing, but to my understanding I think I figured out what type of device I would need.
I currently have a lot of 18650 Li-Ion batteries here, so custom kit is the way to go.
I would like something that can utilize those batteries, have variable volts(I think I saw that helps a lot in future) and tank and mouthpiece which gives the least fluid or leaks in mouthpiece( If I understand correctly).

My biggest concern is not the initial setup of getting a vaping device(I will spend for a decent device), but the cost of liquids per month. I saw Vape King E-liquids for reasonable price and saw some users getting by with low as 60-80ml of juice a month.

1.I think the Innokin iTaste SVD would solve the battery issue(like the stainless look), will this work for me and what else do I combine to get full unit?
2. I saw good things in posts about SVD,and Nautilus(don't think it's a submarine,lol) and don't know where what fits in, read good things of combining products?
3. What tank and do you buy separate coils or to which part does the coil fit in?

*4*. Would it be silly to assume if I pace myself that I could get by with 60-80ml of juice and does Vape King juice go well with above mentioned products?

Sorry for all the questions it would be greatly appreciated if someone could suggest a build for me and if such a build would be heavier on the juice. I actually don't want to quit smoking, but like the idea of a healthier alternative, but if it aint cheaper I might as well stick to my stinkies(hope there is good news)


----------



## WHeunis (29/10/14)

To your questions about devices:

1 - You need a Mod. This is the battery part. Some have builtin batteries, some require batteries to be supplied. Of what is in the market, available, and fits your stylistic taste - I can highly recommend the Evic Supreme in silver/plain stainless colour. I brought mine from VapeMOB for R1500, which included a battery.
Evic Supreme is a very capable and feature-rich value device, with 30W of power supplying all the power that any everyday vaper would ever need.
Other really good tube devices do include the SVD, as you mentioned, but I found myself hesitant to jump that ride - I just didn't feel that 15W would last very long. I was pretty much right, as I vape my Veritas dripper at around 25W - so an SVD would have been insufficient.
I've seen some mixed reviews and reactions to the SMOK BEC PRO, but all-over, I think its a prefference thing perhaps.
Also to note that SOME devices need a special charger (Most eGo thread batteries). Some devices cannot charge at all and you need to charge the batteries externally (SVD falls in this category). Some devices charge with a mini-USB port (Evic Supreme falls here). All kinds of differences that come with each different device.

2 - You need batteries if they aren't included or built-in. You mentioned that you already have 18650's laying around, but without more specs, I cannot recommend you use them until you know more about them. I highly and overpoweringly recommend Sony VTC4 or VTC5 batteries. VTC5 have become near impossible to find, outside of fakes. VTC4 for now is the way to go, although I am seeing more difficulty in stocking them as well from multiple vendors. The key point is safety and to ALWAYS plan for the worst.
High-drain 15-20A minimum, IMR only batteries.
YOU NEVER KNOW!!!

3 - You need an atomizer. Nautilus, Aerotank, EVOD, and other such names are common. These are of the "shelf" variety.
Kayfun/Russian, Tobh, Lemo, Rose, etc are also very common. These are of the "rebuildable" variety.

3A - Shelf atomizers, or "commercial" atomizers are a user-friendly tank atomizer. They hold a certain amount of liquid in a tank that you use until it runs out, and you refill them. The most important part is that they use commercial coils.
What this means is you need to purchase the coil units that go inside the tank. These coils are what actually "vaporizes" or heats the liquid into vapour. Depending on which tank you purchase, these coils can cost anywhere from R15 all the way through R50 per coil and even higher (not counting fakes here, and please dont go that route - you will NOT be happy with fake coils!)

3B - Rebuildables. Some come with tanks, RTA. Some you have to drip fluid directly, RDA.
What sets them apart from commercial tanks is that you make the coil yourself from a short length of Kanthal or Nichrome wire. This wire is dirt cheap, with most experienced users spending less than R1 per coil. (with some practice you learn to cut down on waste, etc).
The key outcome here is however not the reduced spending, but the superior customizability. You can tailor your coil to your precise vaping prefference. More heat, bigger clouds, better flavour... all within reach, depending on the design and specifics of the coil(s) you build.

I very strongly recommend rebuildables. Yes, they can be fiddly at the beginning while learning how to, but WELL worth it.
Some people however simply cannot be bothered to toy with wire once a week, and I get that. (btw, I rebuild my coil only once per month, and I go 3-5ml juice per day minimum).


Now all of that info is widely available.
But I didn't reply for just that.

You asked about liquid/juice costs and usage patterns...
Its something that doesn't come up too often, but I can relate. I had the same question when I was going to switch to ecigs.

It's not something anyone can actually predict. No matter how precisely you describe your stinkie usage rates, nobody will ever get it right when it comes your (eventual) juice usage rates).
I vaped slightly more than I thought I would in my first week. But I vaped VASTLY more than that in my second and third weeks. Then in my fourth week I vaped near nothing. I was starting to lose interrest in my kit.
Got a new kit. Vaped a boatload.
Got my rebuildable kit. Now I have levelled out to where I am now.

Your usage will depend on the kit you use, alongside the juice you like, alongside the settings you set that hardware too, etc.
Too many factors all at once to make such a prediction.

But I get the distinct feeling that you will not easily get by for R200 per month on juices.
Once you have tried some of the deliciousness that @Oupa makes from Vapour Mountain... you might end up vaping (and spending) way more than you intended.
I mentioned Oupa and Vapour Mountain, because that man needs a medal!
Some seriously high quality locally made juice, for absolutely FANTASTIC prices.



So... in short.
No, I do not personally think you will get by with R200 per month on juices.
Its more likely that you MIGHT get by on around R250-R300.
Its rather most probable that it will come to R300-R400 with a really nice juice that you enjoy.

But it can also go higher than that.

I, and most others here though, would agree that this is worth it.
VERY much so.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

For devices (called mods) you have many options to choose from that make use of 18650 batteries.

Here are some decent devices (based on reviews, not my personal experience) at various price points (which seem to be in stock):

(these are all regulated, VV/VW - variable voltage/variable wattage devices - power will be listed)

Vamo V5 / Innokin SVD (at around R600 ea) - 15WSigelei Legend V2 (at around R680) - 15W
Hanna DNA 30W Clone (at around R950) - 30W, box shape (box mod)
Sigelei 30W (at around R1350) - 30W
Sigelei 100W Box Mod (at around R1450) - 100W, box mod

Here are some links to the relevant areas on some of the online stores:

https://eciggies.co.za/MODS-and-MOD-Batteries
http://vapeking.co.za/mods.html
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ctronic-mods-the-part-that-supplies-the-power
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/mod-shop/mod-category/
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

These are in no particular order, and is hardly an exhaustive list, check out this thread for the local retailers:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vape-outlets-in-rsa.2749/

There are various features to look out for on these devices, but I'll leave the review reading/watching to you (google the names, there are lots of reviews all over the web - or search here on the forum).

That's part one 

As for the clearomizer/atomizer (clearo/atty) there are a couple of good options:

Aspire Nautilus (or mini) (at around R380) - wildly popular (I have no experience with it though) - 5/2ml capacity
KangerTech Protank Mini (at around R120) - small but cheap and awesome (in my opinion) - 1.8ml capacity
KangerTech AeroTank V2 (at around R380) - very nice adjustable airflow - 2.5ml capacity
(there are many more KangerTech/Aspire tanks, but this should suffice to give you an idea)

For links, just go to the Atomizer/Clearomizer section of any of the online stores 

And now for the last piece of the puzzle 

Aspire coils are BVC/BDC (bottom vertical coil/bottom dual coil) - should match model (i.e. Nautilus/ET-S) (usually 1.8Ohm) - (around R160 for 5)
KangerTech coils fitting all the tanks mentioned are Dual Coil V2 (1.5/1.8Ohm) - (around R140 for 5)

Coil life depends greatly on your vaping habits and the juice you use, so you will have to experiment with how long they last and how many spares you need - don't overdo it at first as you might want to switch to RTA/RBA (rebuildable coil devices). 

As for juice, well there are too many to recommend - basically just start out with juice from wherever you buy your first devices - or read some reviews here on the forum to get a feel for what's available.

And of course, even though I tried to be thorough in this post, ask if you are uncertain about anything. This forum is home to the most helpful bunch of crazies on the interwebs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

@WHeunis and @free3dom have given you some great info above. Imo it would not be a good idea to start off with rebuildables, you might or might not get to them eventually. For me you have the following options:

If you must use your 18650 batteries (not all 18650 batteries are suitable or safe for vaping), then a SVD (R630 here) with a Mini Aspire Nautilus (R380 here) on top will be a good idea. Remember some extra coils (R170 for five here).
Start with a clean slate: Get an iSTick (2200 mAh internal battery) for R590 here. On top of that the same as with the SVD in paragraph 1.
Juices - Yes, Vapeking juices are good to go. I am also a fan of the Vapour Mountain juices.

Shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

Andre said:


> @WHeunis and @free3dom have given you some great info above. Imo it would not be a good idea to start off with rebuildables, you might or might not get to them eventually. For me you have the following options:
> 
> If you must use your 18650 batteries (not all 18650 batteries are suitable or safe for vaping), then a SVD (R630 here) with a Mini Aspire Nautilus (R380 here) on top will be a good idea. Remember some extra coils (R170 for five here).
> Start with a clean slate: Get an iSTick (2200 mAh internal battery) for R590 here. On top of that the same as with the SVD in paragraph 1.
> ...



i agree with @Andre, dont go rebuildables right away. allow time for growth.
the svd and mini nautilus are awesome options and will be something you keep for a very long time even after you moved on to more sophisticated devices such as rebuildables.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/10/14)

@Phrozin you not going to get better advice than what the guys have already suggested above.

the ball is in your court now 

if you need any further advice/ have any more questions, please let us know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phrozin (29/10/14)

Thanks a bunch all for replying so quickly and making me feel at home here
All good advise. The reason I was thinking to go for the 18650's like the SVD was ease of use with batteries. I already have the charger for my Jetbeam flashlight(but that flashlight uses 2300mAH batteries with Ic protection circuit builtin.) I also have Ultafire XSL 2600mAh batteries which is not IC protected.
Read somewhere that the 18650's with protection circuits built in must not be used, saw it here: http://www.myvaporstore.com/Innokin_iTaste_SVD_p/ink-svd.htm

If need be I will purchase the IMR 18650's for safety sake. I once did a 6 day hiking tour over the Amatola mountains and when I'm on such an endeavor again, I would hate to run out of batteries

I think I would go then for my kit as follows:
1. A Svd with mini nautilus and 5 coils.
2. then I would go for the Vapour mountain juices to test( any flavors that would stand out to test, there are so many).

As I do my own reloading of ammo meticulously, I think I would really consider going for the rebuilds later on

Now to get wife on board and some Moola

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

I have 3 SVDs, good solid devices that can be used as weapons if needed. Don't stress about getting the best batteries just yet, the ones you have should work just fine on electronic mods like the SVD, but do look at good batteries if you get one of the more powerful regulated mods or mechanicals. I've used protected and non- protected batteries with flat and button tops from 18350 up to 18650 with no issues at all, even at 0.8 ohms (my SVDs won't fire anything lower)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (29/10/14)

Thanks BumbleBee, I appreciate your feedback. Good news, wife is also on board so I'll probably get my gear at end of month.

And last question I think With the different mAh batteries, does it make a difference in performance relating to operation and what would a good volt and watt setting be on the 1.8Ohm coils? i saw some using a 5V with 10W, but I'm still clueless with some of these stuff.

What I have in my wishlist/basket so far is:
1x Innokin SVD
1x Apire Nautilus Mini
1x pack(5) Aspire BVC coils @1.8Ohm ( probably don't need lower Ohm for now?)
3 x 30ml juice @ 18mlNic (flavour would be Vapor Mountain Berry Blaze and Vm4)
maybe 1x Samsung 18650 @ 2600mAH

Thanks all for helping me put the kit together The rest I will probably pick up and if not ask again here
You all really got me positive on my change and I think with my determination and your support I will make a rather smooth transition as compared to my first try(went for cheapest on bid or buy )


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

Phrozin said:


> Thanks BumbleBee, I appreciate your feedback. Good news, wife is also on board so I'll probably get my gear at end of month.
> 
> And last question I think With the different mAh batteries, does it make a difference in performance relating to operation and what would a good volt and watt setting be on the 1.8Ohm coils? i saw some using a 5V with 10W, but I'm still clueless with some of these stuff.
> 
> ...



Nice shopping list...you are in for a treat

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

Phrozin said:


> Thanks BumbleBee, I appreciate your feedback. Good news, wife is also on board so I'll probably get my gear at end of month.
> 
> And last question I think With the different mAh batteries, does it make a difference in performance relating to operation and what would a good volt and watt setting be on the 1.8Ohm coils? i saw some using a 5V with 10W, but I'm still clueless with some of these stuff.
> 
> ...


The mAh mostly affects the run time of the battery as far as I know. You only need to use the Watt setting as it will automatically adjust the voltage depending on the resistance of your coil. In this way the Wattage is kept constant. If you use the Volt setting you have to constantly adjust it manually every time your coil resistance changes. A good Wattage to start at is around 7W, then go up until you reach your sweet spot for the juice in use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/10/14)

Phrozin said:


> Thanks BumbleBee, I appreciate your feedback. Good news, wife is also on board so I'll probably get my gear at end of month.
> 
> And last question I think With the different mAh batteries, does it make a difference in performance relating to operation and what would a good volt and watt setting be on the 1.8Ohm coils? i saw some using a 5V with 10W, but I'm still clueless with some of these stuff.
> 
> ...



Hi @Phrozin 

Firstly, welcome - and great to see you doing your research before you buy

The members above have given great advice! Fantastic responses @WHeunis and @free3dom 

My only additional tip on your list of items is with your juices at Vapour mountain
Instead of 3x30 ml, I would rather go for their smaller 10ml sample bottles for R50. That way you can test out more flavours more cheaply and then when you find something you love you can then buy a bigger bottle of it. 

All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

Phrozin said:


> Thanks a bunch all for replying so quickly and making me feel at home here
> All good advise. The reason I was thinking to go for the 18650's like the SVD was ease of use with batteries. I already have the charger for my Jetbeam flashlight(but that flashlight uses 2300mAH batteries with Ic protection circuit builtin.) I also have Ultafire XSL 2600mAh batteries which is not IC protected.
> Read somewhere that the 18650's with protection circuits built in must not be used, saw it here: http://www.myvaporstore.com/Innokin_iTaste_SVD_p/ink-svd.htm
> 
> ...



you definitely need to try th VM4 and banana cream


----------



## weyw (30/10/14)

this is a long story but that are there story make me love this forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (30/10/14)

@Phrozin just a heads up. Your taste buds i dulled by the smoking and will need some time to wake up, dont be alarmed if at first your taste is a little dull.
It takes a wile for them to be back in full force again 
Good luck to you mate, these ppl helped me a lot. Just ask they will answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (3/11/14)

Ok, so I got my kit today and left the stinkies @ 13:00. Got some initial problems with my SVD. It wouldn't power up with Jetbeam 2300mAh 18650, protected batteries. It automatically shut down intermittent while vaping or not with Ultrafire XSL 18650 @ 2600maH. I put in the Samsung 18650 SDI @ 2600maH which I bought with my setup after fully charged and since 17:00 it is vaping fine so far.

Svd @ 7W and default Voltage

The supplier @Eciggies, Walter said he would replace SVD, no problem if the problem persists. Eager to help and great service so far
So me troubleshooting first. So far I changed the atomizer, same thing, checked for a short, checked for bad contacts at threading and on/off button click perfectly.
The contact of the atty to Svd also looks fine.
As I stated earlier, since Samsung battery it's working the longest so far. Ultrafire XSL was @ 3.8V when I put it in to test(still got green light while Vaping.
Ok, I saw the Ultrafire was fully charged, put it in and with first Vape shut down. Put in Samsung and works a treat.

Here user "Dirty" with same problem: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...discussion/455202-itaste-svd-turning-off.html 

I think the conclusion is to make sure you get the correct batteries( so glad I took the Samsung, will have to buy MOAR ). Will report if it does it with Samsung, but I doubt it.

It seems if all keeps working I will stay of the stinkies.
The SVD with Nautilus mini works nice together. I do however experience a strong throat hit( even slight burning of throat) on the Wild Range-Ry4(16mg Nic) from eCiggies. I suppose it could be the higher Nic, not sure if I do something wrong?
I also took the Wildrange Black cherry. Was convenient to get all I need from one place, will also try in near future the Vapor Mountain juices like a lot suggested.
I think I would like something with a lesser throat hit and nice flavor( guess I'll have to test there.

Anyhow, I would like to thank all who gave me excellent advise and helped me with this endeavor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Phrozin said:


> Ok, so I got my kit today and left the stinkies @ 13:00. Got some initial problems with my SVD. It wouldn't power up with Jetbeam 2300mAh 18650, protected batteries. It automatically shut down intermittent while vaping or not with Ultrafire XSL 18650 @ 2600maH. I put in the Samsung 18650 SDI @ 2600maH which I bought with my setup after fully charged and since 17:00 it is vaping fine so far.
> 
> Svd @ 7W and default Voltage
> 
> ...


Great to hear you've got some great gear 

Doesn't sound like you're doing something wrong regarding the sensation in your throat, this is normal when you first start vaping and will get better as your body starts cleaning itself of all the nasties that cigarettes have put there. I doubt that your nic level is too high but higher PG liquids can be a bit harsh. You should get used to this in a short while. Your sense of smell and taste are going to start doing some crazy things over the next few days even weeks. At this stage I would recommend drinking lots of water to help the cleansing process, also eliquid does tend to dehydrate you too so you'll need to keep water with you, headaches are the first sign of not drinking enough.

You're off to a great start though, enjoy the ride

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/11/14)

Glad you've geared up properly @Phrozin ... enjoy the ride (spoiler alert: it's awesome) 

There is lots of info available on throat hit (what increases/decreases it, etc)...just google it, here are some references to get started:

http://www.learn.eversmoke.com/throat-hit-and-electronic-cigarettes.html

http://ecigone.com/e-cigarette-basics/throat-hit/

There are also people on here that can give you some good advice on the subject, so start a thread if you need more help

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phrozin (3/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great to hear you've got some great gear
> 
> Doesn't sound like you're doing something wrong regarding the sensation in your throat, this is normal when you first start vaping and will get better as your body starts cleaning itself of all the nasties that cigarettes have put there. I doubt that your nic level is too high but higher PG liquids can be a bit harsh. You should get used to this in a short while. Your sense of smell and taste are going to start doing some crazy things over the next few days even weeks. At this stage I would recommend drinking lots of water to help the cleansing process, also eliquid does tend to dehydrate you too so you'll need to keep water with you, headaches are the first sign of not drinking enough.
> 
> You're off to a great start though, enjoy the ride



Aah, ok, makes sense about the PG, I think If I remember correctly it's a 30%VG/70%PG for the Wild range-Ry4.No experience on juices yet, but the juice doesn't taste bad, only slight burning sensation in the throat afterwards. 
Wonder what the PG/VG ratio is on the Vapor Mountain VM4?
Thanks for tip on hydrating and the smell and taste that will change. Will keep in mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (3/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Glad you've geared up properly @Phrozin ... enjoy the ride (spoiler alert: it's awesome)
> 
> There is lots of info available on throat hit (what increases/decreases it, etc)...just google it, here are some references to get started:
> 
> ...



Thanks it answered my questions, think a little lower Nic for me, like 9mg and maybe a PG/VG of 50% . See the Vaping Mountain juices cater for NiC preference,awesome


----------



## free3dom (3/11/14)

Phrozin said:


> Thanks it answered my questions, think a little lower Nic for me, like 9mg and maybe a PG/VG of 50% . See the Vaping Mountain juices cater for NiC preference,awesome



Sounds like a plan...intially it will take some experimentation to find your perfect juice, you might even have to kiss a few frogs to find it, but once you do...vape zen 

You could also give the SkyBlue juices a go (they are my personal favourite so far). They provide various nic strengths (0,6,12,18,24) and they are just about ready to launch a sample kit too, which is awesome for testing without paying too much (and for getting a feel for different flavours):

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-liquid-samples-at-skybleu-vaping-pty-ltd.6444/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

Be careful of going too low to fast, you won't get the hit you need and you will find that you need to vape too much to fight the cravings. If you're getting dizzy after a few vapes then your juice is too strong (too high nic). Try 12mg if you want to try something lighter but I wouldn't go down to 9mg just yet.

VM4 is awesome, I think it's 50/50 or 60/40, either way it's a very smooth vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (3/11/14)

Hi @Phrozin at what power are you vaping when you get that slight burning sensation, try lowering the power a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (3/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi @Phrozin at what power are you vaping when you get that slight burning sensation, try lowering the power a bit.



Hi, I started @ 7W and got good Vape with a tingle in throat, tested @ 10W and got huge Vape with helluva throat hit
Now I'm @ 6W with a slight tingle in throat and I got Nautilus set @ largest airhole and now I'm very happy, rarely get burning sensation in throat. Seems I'm starting getting hang of this,lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Phrozin (3/11/14)

Ok, I just wanted to say that being a NOOB @ Vaping made me almost think there is something wrong with the Wild Range-Ry4(16mg Nic) . I'm vaping so "lekker" now and just busy testing the Wildrange Black cherry. The mistakes I made is simple, wrong technique and 2 easy settings. As Kimbo suggested, I'm @ 6W and on the largest airhole for Aspire Nautilus mini. That made it a whole lot better and the cherry on top regarding technique is that I take a softer longer drag and not like I'm sucking on a stinky( so I'm going straight to lung not mouthful).
So I'm a happy Vaper thanks to you all and can honestly say that I think I'm done with the stinkies. 
As WHeunis said in second post, my eyes already wandering to the Kayfun plus V2 Tank for near future fun in modding,Mwuhaha. You'll created a monster

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Phrozin (7/11/14)

***Update***
Currently Vaping Lekka, so I'm over 4 days stinky free. I think I finally  the smoking habit. 
However I just love the vaping thing.
Only thing I'm wondering about( don't know if it's wrong settings or me adjusting) is when I have a long stretch between vapes, say like 2 hours or the next morning there is a strong peppery burn on throat with less flavor, but after a few vapes(10 pulls) or so it gradually becomes full flavor and less burn on throat. The vapor amount seems consistent. This let me take softer puffs in beginning and after few vapes I go for platinum
My settings on svd is 7W
The ejuice is @16mg Nic and I think a Pg/Vg of 70/30

I also thought that like a stronger ciggy, my body adapts after a while, it feels almost like a strong throat hit that gradually becomes softer, anyhoo besides that it's still a very pleasant experience overall and can already say that normal smoke became smelly to me and my normal cup of coffee needs less sugar.Whaat did you all do to me,lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/14)

Great going. Well done. Yes, that first hit after a stretch can be strong depending on your juice. Probably more prone to happen with higher PG juices. You could lower the power for that first few toots. As your taste start to normalize your taste buds might play havoc with you for some time - be prepared.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/11/14)

Andre said:


> Great going. Well done. Yes, that first hit after a stretch can be strong depending on your juice. Probably more prone to happen with higher PG juices. You could lower the power for that first few toots. As your taste start to normalize your taste buds might play havoc with you for some time - be prepared.



My first vape of the morning i drop my power 5watt or so .. just for 10min sometime a bit longer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/11/14)

The higher PG tends to kick a little more in the mornings, also remember that your body is starting to heal itself so it will take a few days or even weeks to normalize and get used to vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (7/11/14)

@Phrozin as a fellow starter to the whole vaping scene, i have realised after some research that it could also be the high level of nic. i bought 18mg and dammmmm the th almost kills me like taking a puff from a stinky for the first time. I read somewhere that if you fast steep the juice you can lose some nic thus making the th less. will let you know when i have tried it. Maybe the others can shed some light in the fast steeping and if its true?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phrozin (7/11/14)

Awesome news, thanks for replying so quick You all are really awesome people
I thought as much, 'cause I read the forums and video reviews and thought that my setup was done correctly.
I will definitely get the watts a lil lower in mornings and I fully agree my taste buds playing havoc as well, even steak and chops spice taste stronger for me

But i'm so stoked and currently vaping like a pro(huge clouds, the reviews didn't lie about the Nautilus Mini) .I'm also grateful for my friends and family supporting me as well

I'm currently busy as well to try and get the old cigarette look alike with glowing tip up and running. I took out their horrendous wicking out of plastic "filter" and wanna add some cotton with premium juice to see if it will work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/11/14)

@Phrozin , also something for you to try , grab a bottle of Vegetable Glyserine BP from the chemist , take 3mls of joose out of a bottle with a syringe and add 2mls of VG into the syringe and shake well , if it's too thick and causes dry hits add a few drops of distilled water , this mix will be for mornings , and it will tell you if you should look at a slightly lower nic and better PG/VG mix . ie a 50/50 , adding VG will lower the Nic level slightly . do this as a test .. to see what you prefer


----------



## Phrozin (17/11/14)

Ok, so now it's two weeks without the stinkies
Thanks to all excellent advise here and much appreciated help form Walter @ eCiggies. My Innokin Svd 1.0 started giving me the dreaded power button failure as mentioned on numerous websites , for ex: http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1376500/t/1084853/fire-button-problem/1
When I phoned my above mentioned supplier he informed me that I got the last one and no new ones will be coming in due to the soon to be released Innokin SVD 2.0. He asked If I would be ok with alternate replacement and I said I didn't have a problem ( so long I could Vape). With no hesitation he sent me a Innokin MVP which I received today and just had to say this is one fine device. Rock solid and no problems.
All my problems is finally sorted, even juice. I see I like a 8W Vape on the svd and now even on the MVP.

Now only to get the Svd 2.0(can do sub-ohm) and a lekka RBA( something like the Russian or kayfun). Think you all created ...ahem..a Vape Whoar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (17/11/14)

Way to go. Congrats on the 2 weeks, you have done the hard yards.
See VapeDen has stock of the SVD 2!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/11/14)

it is fantastic that you guys did not give up on vaping. soon cigs will smell disgusting as your smell returns. keep it up and well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

